# Out with the old, kicking and screaming all the way....Blog post



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2020)

Out with the old, kicking and screaming all the way.... <link to blog




 
Zhang Yun


----------



## Buka (Aug 11, 2020)

That's great news, Xue. Just don't go getting "too much in a hurry".

After you do Siu Nim Tao, you say the knees aren't too bad, just a little sore, but a good sore....do you ice them afterward or put anything on them? Might help some.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2020)

Buka said:


> That's great news, Xue. Just don't go getting "too much in a hurry".
> 
> After you do Siu Nim Tao, you say the knees aren't too bad, just a little sore, but a good sore....do you ice them afterward or put anything on them? Might help some.



I actually don't have to do anything but sit in my recliner for a few minutes, with my feet elevated, and everything calms down. It's freaking amazing.

I was trying ice and heat after xingyiquan, and all it did was make things worse

and hurry..whats is this hurry you speak of...I've been a taijiquan guy for 28 years


----------

